# 

## vatra

(, ) -   ?   ? 
..       .

----------


## AlexDS

> (, ) -   ?   ? 
> ..       .

   ,   .
  "",    .
        ""     ,  " ..." -   .

----------


## vatra

-   ,      .     (),              ( - ).                 .       ,        .

----------


## Sir_2006

" "      ?

----------


## AlexDS

> 

     - " "?        ))))))))))) 
   ?    ,   ?         ? )))))

----------


## vatra

- " "?        )))))))))))  
 ,       " -"    .          .       . 
                   .      (        ).   ()    .       .    30%.      ,    :( 
  , .

----------


## rasta-koy

,  IP , ...
       , - -,     ...  !   

> .

          ?   

> ()

  ,    ,     - ,        !
==============
   ,   IP  = )

----------


## GVL224

> **  (, ) -   ?   ? 
> ..       .

      ?
      ?
  " ",  .  ?      (   ?)   ?

----------


## infospacer

> ,   IP  = )

  , ,  ,    ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> , - -,     ...

   ,  .
- "" -      -     ,    .
-       ,  ,    ,       (     ?)
-  ,         
-   ,      ? )))
 , , !

----------


## fabulist

> ,  IP , ...

   

> ,   IP  = )

  IP   

> -   ,      .

      ,        . ?   ,    .
 ,   " -    ,   - ,   .
p.s.       -   .

----------


## AlexDS

> .      (        ).   ()    .       .    30%.      ,    :(

  [** ]
[*C* ]
 .     .     .
  500    .     ,      .
 ,    .
        , 1000 .

----------


## fabulist

> [ ]
> [C ]
>  .     .     .
>   500    .     ,      .
>  ,    .
>         , 1000 .

       " ".

----------


## AlexDS

> " ".

   ...

----------


## fabulist

> ...

    .

----------


## AlexDS

> .

      ?     ?       -   .

----------


## Victorious

...
   -     .

----------


## MrMisha

!
        .     ,   ,  ,    50   ,             ,          ,           .          (     ).
, ,     ?
PS: ,   ,    2     .

----------


## AlexDS

> !
>         .     ,   ,  ,    50   ,             ,          ,           .          (     ).
> , ,     ?
> PS: ,   ,    2     .

          )))       ,          ))

----------


## MrMisha

: 

```
    20  60 ,    ,     ,      50  60  -    
```

 ** ,    50     ,  .

----------


## lihal

http://www.mil.gov.ua/ministry/aktua...ilizaczii.html
 .
 ,      .
 ))

----------


## MrMisha

> ))

   ))))

----------


## 23q

:  ,  .

----------


## andy

?   2-     ,

----------


## MrMisha

?

----------


## andy

**    

> .   Gazeta Wyborcza,       Facebook ,       .    : " *   ,  .     ?!".

  http://censor.net.ua/news/322469/v_p...azeta_wyborcza 
  ,     ?

----------


## MrMisha

?

----------


## laithemmer

*MrMisha*, . *andy*   . .

----------


## MrMisha

, ,    )))

----------


## andy

> *MrMisha*, . *andy*   . .

  ? ...

----------


## Sky

*andy*,   ,  *MrMisha*   .

----------


## andy

> *andy*,   ,  *MrMisha*   .

   :    (  )      10-, 7-   6-    
 - ,

----------


## Sky

*andy*,        ,   , .  ,   .
..

----------


## MrMisha

,  -  50  !

----------

